# Has anyone got a book called 'My story' ?



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi,
i am looking to borrow a book called my story it is from the donor conception network I think ? The story is well put but doesn't quite fit for us so i was going to get tips from it but make a special book for me to read to Charlie. My hope is that if he hears his own special story we won't have many problems in the future with his method of conception.Any help would be great i am obviosly willing to cover costs.
many thanks
Tj x


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi,
If you can't borrow it from anyone, you can buy it from the Donor Conception Network website - under publications. It's very cheap - around £6.

I can't lend you mine, as it's for same sex couples!!


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks for your reply and many congratulations on your pregnancy !!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi TJ 

I do have a copy, but am loathed to loan it out at the mo as Jack is at the age where we are using it with him now and he often wants to read it - almost daily, with me.  He's fascinated with learning about how he was made, and lots seems to be sinking in - other than the nitty gritty of what it actually means, ie. dh not being his biological parent.  

Would definitely recommend getting a copy though off the DCN site  

Good luck. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Beannie (Jan 29, 2006)

Can anyone help?
On the DCN I can't find 'My Story' for hetero-sexual couples or any other books to help us explain to our 3 year old daughter.
Thanks in advance


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Beannie, 
If you click on Publications in the side bar on dcnetwork website, it will list all the books etc. that are available. The "My Story"/"Our Story" books are listed near the bottom of that page (different ones depending on whether you have used donor sperm/eggs etc.).
Hope that helps,
Tamsin


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi

The DCN do have Our Story in stock and I bought one last Week. I also got a lovely book called The Very Special Ducklings by Wava Cirisan - its published privately by Trafford Publishing.

ginger xxxx


----------

